# Hendon - Geedee and Rocketeers Tour Nov 2011



## Rocketeer (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a few pix.....from today


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting Tony. So you didn't bring your portable stadium lights either, eh?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2011)

Excellent shots Tony, even though the lighting was h$!! you did a great job sir!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Great pics Tony, and I really think someone needs their Rs kicking for the lighting and display set-up in the BoB Hall these days - it used to be excellent.
Good to see the Spit MkV again too, got to sit in that one when it was in the Manchester Air Space Museum in the early 1980s.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 23, 2011)

I've said it before, I've got to get over there to take a tour of those great museums you guys have.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

Let me know when you're going.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2011)

Top shots!  I miss Hendon


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2011)

nice pics guys


----------



## imalko (Nov 24, 2011)

Agree with everyone, great photos indeed. Shame about the poor lighting, but still looks like an awesome place to visit.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 25, 2011)

Cool shots dude...love the 110 and the spit from the rear...classic !

I hardly know how to admit this...I took just under 64 pics ...SHOCK HORROR PROBE !!!. Was pleasantly surprised at the lighting in the BoB hall  I think that they now have a sequence of raising certain lights as you move around the hall, so its a case of waiting for the lights to come on or off depending how long you want spend trying to get a certain shot. Managed to get in the sunderland for the first time in umpteen years....crickey thats a big bird !!

Anyway, here's a few of the few shots I took...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 25, 2011)

Great shots Gary


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome powerful shots, Gary


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2011)

Good stuff Gary. The B-17 bombardier looks short of breath - wonder if he knows his oxygen isn't connected !


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2011)

Neat stuff. Museum lighting is always a challenge, especially with the vast open spaces and high ceilings that swallow up the light from a flash.


----------



## vinnye (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice to see those Wardirds exhibitions again!
I will have to visit Hendon and Duxford again next year!
Thanks for posting them up.


----------

